# What to do with Pulled Pork besides sandwiches?



## 13spicerub (May 15, 2012)

doing pulled pork for a party on saturday but im bored of just putting out a pile of buns and letting people make sandwiches.

saw this recipe for pancakes with pulled pork and jack daniels syrup.  so thats a possibility but im wonder if you all have any other ideas?


----------



## terry colwell (May 15, 2012)

Tacos,burritos, enchiladas. Pulled pork Salad


----------



## njwreckdiver (May 15, 2012)

it goes real well with sauerkraut.    OTTO


----------



## realtorterry (May 15, 2012)

Nachos, tamales, ABT"S, or just send it to me!!


----------



## s2k9k (May 15, 2012)

Pig in a Potato Patch! Stuff it in a baked (smoked) potato and top with a bunch of cheese.


----------



## rdknb (May 15, 2012)

pulled pork pizza, along with all the above


----------



## jjwdiver (May 15, 2012)

anything you would put meat in or on!


----------



## Dutch (May 15, 2012)

I like to heat up some pulled pork and use it in omlets. I also use pulled pork in place of the ham in a Chef's Salad.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 15, 2012)

Redneck Sushi, Pot Stickers, Cubano's ( one of my favs ) or Pulled Pork Parfait...JJ


----------



## irie (May 15, 2012)

Chilli


----------



## jrod62 (May 15, 2012)

irie said:


> Chilli


X2 Here some i did few months ago .
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/117089/pulled-pork-chili-and-2-butts-on-the-smoker-today


----------



## redneck69 (May 15, 2012)

stuffed bell pepper's with long grain and wild rice along with some shredded cheese.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/105272/stuffed-bell-peppers#post_619380


----------



## scarbelly (May 15, 2012)

Lots of folks make pizza with it


----------



## talan64 (May 15, 2012)

When I do my pulled pork for the freezer, I buy the 2 pack, then use a regular BBQ rub on one of them, and the other I rub with a home blend taco seasoning.  The one with taco seasoning gets labeled as such, and makes the best tacos, burritos....etc.

If you want to put out something different, try taco seasoning and set it up with all the fixin's for taco's.


----------



## thoseguys26 (May 15, 2012)

Deep fried mash potato balls stuffed with PP & a chunk of sharp cheddar.. Mmm


----------



## austinl (May 15, 2012)

I always look forward to pulled or chopped leftover bbq meat for breakfast tacos when I get up for work.


----------



## magicshoes (May 15, 2012)

I saw the pulled pork pancakes on TV also. Looks awesome! 

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frizzlefry (May 15, 2012)

Gumbo!

Chimichangas!!

Chili verde!!!


----------



## deuce (May 15, 2012)

Great ideas! I dont have any different or unique ideas, but I sure will be using some of these myself!!


----------



## sheins (Oct 5, 2012)

PULLED PORK EGG ROLLS


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 5, 2012)

All great ideas...plus quesadillas!


----------



## rdknb (Oct 5, 2012)

Cuban Sandwichs


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 6, 2012)

Since I was fairly recently diagnosed with diabetes!!!!! GGRRRrrrrr!
I've had to toss out a lot of my old recipes and develop new ones which has taken up a lot of my spare time lately.

One of the ways that I've reduced the carbs in things such as baked beans, is to make a blend of pulled pork or or bisket burnt ends and use some "special" beans. I'm very happy with the way they've turned out. I went from thinking that I had to give up beans entirely, to really embarrassing the new recipes.

Anyway, making a good pulled pork/bean mix can benefit anyone. :biggrin:


~Martin


----------



## linguica (Oct 6, 2012)

SAVORY WAFFLES


----------



## more ice (Oct 6, 2012)

Take  a long piece of romaine lettuce put a little extra virgin olive oil on it ,Stack some pork on top of it add a cheese of your liking roll it up like a burrito and  indulge .....

   At my house no BBQ sauce required


----------



## piaconis (Oct 6, 2012)

Polish Boy sandwich

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davidhef88 (Oct 6, 2012)

Pulled pork omelets for breakfast. 


David


----------



## surber55 (Oct 6, 2012)

How about a pulled pork fatty?  I going to try one tomorrow!


----------



## dls1 (Oct 6, 2012)

Whenever I smoke pork butts for pulled pork I purposefully smoke enough to have a whole lot to package and freeze for later use. Off the top of my head, some of the dishes I've used the leftover smoked pulled pork are.....

- Philly cheese steak type sandwiches with pulled pork, caramelized onions, and melted provolone.

- Bahn Mi sandwiches with pulled pork, chicken liver pate, kimchi, pickled red onions, cilantro, and spicy mayo with a few dashes of Sriracha.

- Chile rellenos - Poblanos stuffed with a mix of pulled pork, cheese, diced tomatoes, minced onions, raisins, slivered almonds, spices, etc.

- Pulled pork as a supplemental meat in chili, stew, hearty soups, cassoulets, etc.

- Pulled pork eggs benedict.

- Pulled pork minced in deviled eggs.

- Pulled pork as an ingredient in Spanish tortillas, Italian frittatas, and French quiches.

- Pulled pork rillettes and pate'.

- Pulled pork enchiladas with a red chile sauce.

I'm sure there's more uses I've made of pulled pork, but that's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## 3montes (Oct 6, 2012)

Dip!! Drain a jar of salsa and put in a sauce pan and add pulled pork. Enter the Velveeta mexican cheese or any cheese you prefer. Cook in sauce pan until cheese melts. Get out the Tostitos and enjoy!


----------



## nc cue (Oct 6, 2012)

I do something I call a Cue-ban. Get some good, crusty bread, put a slice of Swiss on the bottom bun, add the chopped pork, drizzle on some Eastern NC-style sauce, put some mustard on top, then add another slice of Swiss*. Then I grill the sucker up so it's nice and golden brown. Doesn't get much better.

*Pickles optional. Personally, I hate the things.


----------

